# blue sky clones



## greenfriend (Aug 2, 2009)

stopped in to pick up some clones at blue sky in oakland this mornin and found out they had several strains that are not on their clone catalog, so i dont have much info on them.  headband, green crack, mazar i sharif, odyssey.  oaksterdam nursery used to carry odyssey about 3 years ago, apparently they got some good seeds of it recently so im not sure if its the same pheno as before.  have heard good things about the green crack, i think they have been selling it at their LA clone outlet for a while.

their regular lineup is casey jones, bubblegum, hindu skunk, querkle, jack the ripper, white widow, purple kush, deep chunk x strawberry cough

i picked up 6 hindu, 3 green crack, and 3 odyssey to turn into moms.


----------



## kasgrow (Aug 2, 2009)

I have never been to blue sky. Can you go in there any time of day to get clones or are there only certain times they are available?


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 2, 2009)

kasgrow said:
			
		

> I have never been to blue sky. Can you go in there any time of day to get clones or are there only certain times they are available?


 
you usually have to be there when they open to get them before they sell out (peak season the line starts round 3:30 am), but recently there hasnt been as much demand (i was 1 of only 3 ppl in line when they opened today, therefore great selection).  Mon-Sat they open at 8:30 on sundays at 10.  Definitely plan to be there before 10am on weekdays or 11am on Sun.


----------



## kasgrow (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info Greenfriend. I will have to check them out sometime. I am always on the lookout for excellent strains.


----------



## NorCalHal (Aug 3, 2009)

Headband and Odyessy are the ones to get..


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 3, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Headband and Odyessy are the ones to get..


 
guess im headin back for that headband then, i guess it gives me an excuse to spend my morning toking up while i wait in line for 2 hours


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 4, 2009)

today i picked up 6 headband and 6 sour grapes   (also a new strain not on their menu). but check this out...:holysheep: 

Blue Sky has just opened a new clone shop on the same block.  It is in a former hair salon or something 3 doors down, they havent even changed the sign yet.  They open at 7am and have a nice waiting area and clone counter, better setup than trying to fit it all in blue sky.

i guess this is good and bad, good because blue sky is stepping up their game, bad because I am soon opening a clone shop 2 blocks away to compete with them. its about to get real, lol.  i should have seen it coming... i heard rumors about it a couple months ago, the space they moved into was repeatly vandalized and former tenants never came back after the last incident. dunno maybe it was a conspiracy by blue sky to get prime storefront space right next to their dispensary


----------



## mr.greengenes (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't think it's cool to speculate criminal conspiracy theories about your competition. Oakland is a notoriously violent place. Blue Sky is helping to improve downtown Oakland IMO. I would patronize Blue Sky, but I'll never patronize your business. If I were you, I'd start planning another career.


----------



## greenfriend (Aug 23, 2009)

mr.greengenes said:
			
		

> I don't think it's cool to speculate criminal conspiracy theories about your competition. Oakland is a notoriously violent place. Blue Sky is helping to improve downtown Oakland IMO. I would patronize Blue Sky, but I'll never patronize your business. If I were you, I'd start planning another career.


 
greengenes, you dont know what you are talking about.  the 'conspiracy theory was a joke, they are a business and they can open up wherever they want, and so can I.  ive been to blue sky more times than i can count, and they are great, im just trying to increase competition.  

just guessing, but you probably dont live in oakland, so stop trying to act like you know what goes on here, ive been here a lot longer than you have.  and i sure wouldnt want a conceited bastard like you coming anywhere near my business, anyone who acts like you do WILL see firsthand the 'notorious violence' that you speak of.  get off my thread since you obviously have nothing useful to add


----------

